# Nissan exalta STA



## eddie466 (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi , 

Need a surplus Air flow meter for my car .

Anyone ? how much ? 

thanks


----------



## eddie466 (Nov 24, 2006)

Nissan air flow meter exalta 2000 model


----------

